# The Cops did it again...another dog killed



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Seriously this is getting ridiculous.... 

My dogs would bark at strange people entering my house without me there too... really, why is a gun their first line of defense!? Especially against a senior labrador!?! Ugh....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I didn't get why the police were in these people's house?
They had a warrant? The world has gone insane when police think they can just kill an 11 yr old lab and everyone lets them get away with it!!
There needs to be some kind of public outcry about this.
Do we live in a police state now? Police can just enter your home for no reason and kill your dog?
The family said they weren't upset with police!! Are you kidding me?
I am just sick about all these police killing dogs! Maybe they ought to focus on some criminals?


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm surprised the family says they're not angry with the police. I'm furious just reading about it, and if it was my dog I can't even imagine what I'd do. and since they're cops, they must think they can do anything they wish and get away with it.. 

Most dogs would be protecting their home..I doubt the cops were even in any danger and most likely overreacted.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Debles said:


> I didn't get why the police were in these people's house?


The video said it was because their security alarm in the house went off. So they must've thought a burglar was in the house or something like that.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

They are not angry....really? Something needs to be done this is just wrong.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Cops need to start carrying high-value dog treats in their pockets and quit relying on their *#%* guns. A senior dog, seriously. And cops are initimidating to begin with, what dog isn't going to be cautious with one entering their home.

I guess this is something to think about if you have an alarm system, huh? Stupid cops, I'm losing respect.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Poor dog. Finn would of totaly barked at them and maybe of growled if they just burst into our house.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

The dog might have been a little scared and on edge anyway if the security alarm had been going off prior to the cops arriving. How sad  I think police officers need a little work in the sensitivity training department. How any moral human could shoot an animal like that is beyond me... and then to just write a note to the owners??? Ugh.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Poor dog  I can't believe this is happening. And they get away with it?!?!?!?! 

Luckily police officers don't usually carry guns here, and most people have never owned a gun. And police officers must give written explanations for using their guns. I did not approve of it till now(sometimes they should have used guns but didn't), but I think this works much better than people walking around with guns and using them in such stupid ways. 

Gun permits are so strict that people do not even consider applying for one or buying a gun for the matter. 
So here I think the best alarm is a good guard dog that can make burglars reconsider breaking in a house...That and a tall fence (yet another thing people elsewhere should consider).


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm glad the video loaded. After I posted, it stopped working for a while. The site must have been getting deluged with interest for that video news.

I was surprised the owner was so forgiving too. I wouldn't be.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Having a dog here in the U.S. to alert you apparently just gets your dog killed.

So the police entered their home because their alarm went off?


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

ohmygod!!! this kind of thing just makes me FURIOUS!!!!!! what kind of heartless people are becoming POLICE OFFICERS these days??? UGH!!!! why did they shoot the dog??


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Debles said:


> Having a dog here in the U.S. to alert you apparently just gets your dog killed.
> 
> So the police entered their home because their alarm went off?


Yes, their home security alarm went off, so they were responding to that. Still, an old Lab? That's ridiculous. They need to make it protocol to call in animal control if they need to enter a property with a barking dog. & the home owners should specify to their security company that a notice must go out with the 'alert' that there is a family pet on the premises. 

I've had the police show up to my house saying that our phones dialed 911. It was during a thunderstorm and the phones were malfunctioning. We just happened to arrive home just as they were getting to our house. Sam was home, so I guess we were very, very, lucky.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is the paper's article. I lost respect for the police a long time ago. I really would like to have respect for them, but all I ever see is trigger happy bullies getting their kicks out of harrassing, abusing, and killing innocent people and animals.

Answering alarm, Oakland police kill family dog


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Sounds as if the dog was in the yard when the cops showed. up. I'm sure that 11-yer-old, arthritic Lab was a real threat to the macho-man cop who murdered her.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh how sad. It's very scary that our dogs aren't really safe in their own homes or yards. I can't believe that the department is just dismissing this as something that had to be done.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

All a dog has to do is bark and growl to be shot and killed? And this is a "necessary" action? I like Paula's idea that when there's an animal on the premise in a circumstance like this, animal control should be called while the police officers wait. That should be protocol. 

Makes me hope a police officer never shows up at my house.


----------



## Cjford (Jun 29, 2009)

video isnt working again .. i read the article .. those had to be some real jack ass cops ..


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't you think if they were jack a$$ cops, their department would not be defending them so strongly?

Personally, I think it's a bigger problem that a couple of individual officers. This is a law enforcement problem in general. I think it leaves all pet owners (and their pets) vulnerable.

I'll tell you what, I'm not likely to invest in an alarm system after reading this. I think my dog would be safer with a criminal. Now isn't that interesting


----------



## Crazy4Gold (Mar 11, 2007)

This is completely outrageous!Seriously, if these cops showed up at my house I guess they would shoot and kill mine too!Walker is about as sweet tempered as they come, but he will "alert" bark when someone comes in the yard.He has a "BIG" bark that will echo off the walls and would probably sound threatening to anyone who doesn't look past his bark to see his whole body wagging.With this shoot first and ask questions later way of thinking, my boy would have been shot on the spot.

This reminds me of an incident that happend here in Tampa couple of weeks ago.A man was walking his friend's Chessie and his 18 month old Rottie...both on leash...when someone's elderly, blind dog walked into their path.No leash...no owner around.The elderly dog got tangled with his two and a dog fight broke out.A cop was nearby, saw the man trying to break up the fight, fired at the dogs...hitting and killing the two on the leash.The man who owned the two now deceased dogs showed how close the bullets came to hitting him by showing where one of the bullets went through the leash.No one could find the elderly dog, no owner stepped up.The man was devastated over the loss of the dogs.The woman who owned the Chessie was elderly as well and was taking the loss of her dog very poorly.

Now take away the emotion over the cop shooting the dogs, if as dog lovers you can, and remember that there was a human involved in this as well.This idiot cop opened fire...shooting in the direction of the man.He was right there trying to break up the dog fight.He could have been killed as well.

There is no excuse for this kind of thing.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

That is so sad Crazy4Gold as is this situation.

Cocasse is afraid of men and I hang on to him extra tight around security people and the police. I'm afraid that they will approach Cocasse and may do some harm to him if he barks. I know for a fact he would bark his head off if a man tried to enter the house - this makes me worry.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That whole police dept needs to have a review done of their policies on dogs on their property, alarms and what to do in those situations. It is just ridiculous that Gloria died because of that officer's gun happy attitude. 
This part of the story stuck in my mind on what is wrong with their cops attitude:

When approached by a threatening dog, officers can use pepper spray, a Taser or gun to deter the animal. In this case, the officer probably *didn't have time for pepper* *spray or Tasers*, Thomason said. That is a bunch of crap because all three things are kept on the same belt, he could have reached for the pepper spray or taser just as easily as the gun and Gloria would not be dead today if he had. 

I know with most alarm companies here they contact the home owners first when it goes off. And then the police are contacted, if no one responds. 

​


----------

